# A-Plan Insurance (Nice surprise)



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all,

Phoned A-Plan yesterday after being turned down by sister company Sheltons as they don't do imports and A-Plan quoted me *£1050*.  

Fully comp (obviously) quote with £500 excess (modest I think!)

I'm 28 with full no claims and no accidents, car spec is:

'91 R32 GTR
Blitz Nur Spec exhaust
M's Factory filters
HKS suspension
Mines ECU
HKS Intercooler
18" Veilside rims

I think that's pretty good! A-Plan are on 0845 0711234

Cheers,

Ady B


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool - there's an A-plan office right near where I work. I might pop in when renewal time is approaching next year  

Last time I tried them they told me I had to be 25 and I was 24 - now I'm 25


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Thats who I had the bomber insured with

£1800 fully comp with all mods  declared !!!

Top bunch, and exctremely helpful too.

In fact the refund on the last three months of the policy when I swapped it to the driftcar paid for my Landrover for a year !!

J.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see if my current broker/insurer will be able to match it this year. Last years insurance was £1650!!!  

After asking around insurers though it seems that everyones first year of Skyline insurance is mega bucks. It only gets less silly if you pass your first year without wrecking it.  

Insurers. Bah, they're no fun!


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

*I Must Be Old !!!!*

I know I run a 32GTST (type M) but my renewal from A-Plan was £325.
I reckon I can live with this when I see all the other silly quotes that others seem to get.

Sometimes it's great to be ancient


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Geeb,

The perfect age group is where you can get realistic insurance but you still have the zest to drive the car "properly".  

Incidentally, are you over Shoreham way? I've seen a black GTS over that way a couple of times.

Cheers,

Ady


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi Ady

I reckon my fully comp price has gotta be good.

No I am a bit further West than that, but do travel through Shoreham now and again. Until recently, there was / is, a fairly well tuned black gtst that resides in Shoreham. Mine is running 1Bar and therefore, I have to chuck it about to be competitive.
Anyway, gone off thread now.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I`m currently insured with them and I recommend them


----------

